# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Nieprzemijający katar, swędzenie uszu i gardła, zgrubienia na podniebieniu. Pomocy!

## pełnanadziei

Mam ciągle katar, raczej wodnisty, choć rano żółty, napady kichania i swędzą mnie okropnie uszy w środku oraz podniebienie na którym mam jakby zgrubienia, wyczuwalne palcem guzy jakby na kości. Strasznie swędzi, nic nie mogę z tym zrobić. Byłam już u wielu lekarzy, żaden nie traktuje tego poważnie, mówiąc że to alergia lub wypisując leki, które nic nie pomagają. Nie wiem jak żyć. Nie mogę spać bo budzi mnie swędzenie uszu, katar uniemożliwia oddychanie... Miałam robione RTG zatok, wymaz gardła- nic. Nie wiem gdzie iść i jak się leczyć. To trwa prawie pół roku. Próbowałam nawet półgłodówki. dwa miesiące po 28 dniowym poście wszystko zaczyna się od nowa. Co to może być? Gdzie mam się udać, żeby dowiedzieć się jak z tym walczyć? 
Będę wdzięczna za każdą odpowiedź. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam to samo. i jaka diagnoza?

----------


## nnn123

Leki przeciwhistaminowe bez recepty.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

odezwij się prywatnie na mój nick
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odezwij się prywatnie na mój nick
> Pozdrawia Terapeuta


ja rowniez mam  te same objawy co poprzednik co robic??/???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam ten sam problem już ponad pół roku na początku to lekceważylam ale zaczyna mnie to już drażnić znacie już diagnozę?

----------


## Maka

Witam.Mam dokładnie taki sam problem i trwa już około roku czy i kogoś z Was już się coś wyjaśniło,
Chodzi mi o diagnozę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przewlekłe zapalenie zatok. Swędzi od bakterii które zalegają w zatokach. Trzeba je wypłukać roztworem soli, najlepiej w dużej objętości np sinus rinse. Płucze się aż do ustania objawów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na początku płukania objawy mogą ulec nasileniu co jest normalne. Zatoki musza się przyzwyczaić do solanki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na katar dobry jest xylometazolin ale bardzo wysusza śluzuwkę więc psikam sobie aquamer hipertoniczny który jest dużo delikatniejszy

----------

